# Any one smoked an AK



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 27, 2005)

Im looking for a plant that will give me a sativa like floaty energenic up high not couch lock high...im looking at either AK-47(8) or a type of haze 

if youve smoke an Ak please tell me what its like and also what Haze strain is the best


----------



## explodingmonkeyvomit (Aug 28, 2005)

I smoked alot of AK at a festival. It was literally perfect bud wise. The high density of hydro, with the beautiful structure of outdoor. And its high was nice and clear, not latharigic, well at least not AS lathargic.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

i smoked a ak-47 few times with my friends, few years ago it was me and few other friends we went to visit a friend of ours. The security guard in his apartment was cool with us cause we get him high all the time, so that day he had some ak-47 with him. when we were about to leave we saw him and he had a rolled joint which he offered to smoke with him, so me him and two of my friends smoked that joint and after a few mintues we all were messed up we couldn't hold back laughing for no reason. I was so high and laughing I couldn't even drive home.  I am thinking of growing some ak-47 myself after jock horror.


----------

